# site log in details



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Johnny, ive forgotton my log in details for the site, can you sort me out. :thumb:


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

bump.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yes I can but need a surname or postcode as I have more than one baz/barry!

Ta!


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

PM sent :thumb:


----------

